# Will you tell me what you see please?



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm wondering if what I see is the same as what others are seeing on my site. I do know the way computers (or browers??) are configured might make a difference; however, I'm so computer illiterate that I have no idea how to create a website that looks the same to everyone.

This one page is the only one that really concerns me as it is my store; so will you please take a look and tell me what you see?

1. Are many of the pictures blurred?
2. Do some of the pictures have only one word to the right of them? 
3. Does the area for the "buynow button" look large enough for me to actually put the paypal button there?

Anything you can tell me would be helpful.

Here is the link to the site. http://motdaugrnds.com/farmsales


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

I see more than one word wide beside the pictures, but I feel that if you sized all your pictures the same, have your buy now/paypal button in the same place on each one, Limit your description so it does not go below the picture or use "click Here" for more info, or put the description below the picture and the buy now/PP button and price to the side of each pic, it will look better and be easier on the eyes. If you needed a wider/narrow picture for a bracelet say--group them together towards the bottom. JMO


----------



## SeanInVa (Oct 3, 2013)

Hey there, meant to get back to you on this. Here is an example of what I see - a few pics are a little blurry, but the words seems ok.

I am running in a resolution of 1920x1080 on this machine


----------



## John_Canada (Aug 17, 2013)

Motdaugrnds, you are stretching the native images which never turns out the way you want across browsers.

I am not sure if you are hand coding, using dreamweaver or ?

My heartfelt advice is to either use Word Press or simply use sites.google.com to make your site. All the back end stuff is controlled by google and lets you focus on content. One of my business partners uses it to make $750K a year from one service because he knows he can be up in running in minutes and make changes without thinking of code while others are still working on their custom sites.

Take it from someone that has been doing HTML/CSS/PHP for 18 years, it is not something you can learn in a weekend, a month or even a year. But if you want to, right click and read people's code to figure out how they did something.

I personally use two things: custom php/css and word press and each has its reasons for using.

If you want to continue on your current site, dump the iframes and just make it super simple and use multiple pages for each category and learn how to load a php page for your header and footer. Here is a sample: http://business-photos.ca/ it uses several files to generate one page using PHP includes. Here is another I am developing. http://getmybusinessonmaps.com/

As well, Word Press probably has some build in store templates.


----------



## d'vash (Apr 25, 2013)

Perhaps it's my browser, but this is what I am seeing. The words are overlapping.


----------



## d'vash (Apr 25, 2013)

And another...


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

OMG I had no idea people of how the different configurations on each PC changes the image.

Fire-Man, I was grouping by item similarities (instead of picture size); but I can sure understand what you're saying. I'll do some experimenting with that. Thanks

Sean, I'm running the same resolution on my PC, i.e. 1920x1080 

John, I'm hand coding. I would, indeed, follow your suggestions if I were interested in having a really long-lasting store. I set this little thing up for the sole purpose of selling only the few items listed...then the store goes!

d'vash, I suspect your resolution is quite different.
I have re-done the "antique" page. I have placed all pictures in the left column and all texts (with buy button) in the right column of this html page. I uploaded it so you could all see it. (The rest of the iframe pages are still the same, though, if I get a better reaction to the antique one, I'll change those as well.)

Please tell me what you think. Just click this same link and see the difference between the antique and one of the other pages.

http://motdaugrnds.com/farmsales


----------



## d'vash (Apr 25, 2013)

Yes, the layout in the second link is much better on my browser.


----------

